# anyone ovulate cd19 of a 27 day cycle clomid days 2-6



## mommygirl10 (Oct 25, 2008)

hi, does anyone know if my opks could be incorrect.  yesterday (cd18 and today cd19) i had very strong positives on my instalert opk's.  i thought i had a positive opk on cd15 however it was with a different brand and the line was not as bright as with this brand.  the line faded on cd 16 however for fun i tested with different brand on cd 18 and now this!!!!! absolute confussion.......  the most confusing thing is that i did the clomid days 2-6 and my cycle is only 27 days long.  i actually forgot the clomid at home on cd6 so only took it for 4 days ending cd5......  
thanks for taking the time to read this
mommygirl......


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

hi ya,  i don't know the lengths of my cycle but i ov'd on cd 19, sperm lives for up to 5 days so don't panic too much about getting sex right this minute   

just do it again morning and eve for next few days is my best advice, it seemed to work for us


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Do you have PCOS ? If so then this can make OPKs unreliable. *OPKs don't indicate ovulation* so you've not actually ovulated cd19 if you've got a +ve OPK.......*they detect the LH surge before ovulation* and you'd normally ovulate around 36 hrs later.

A +ve OPK is only one that shows your test line as same colour or darker than the control line.....even if you get 2 lines on an OPK, if your test line is lighter than the control line then it's classed as a -ve OPK.

However, if you have PCOS then your LH levels are normally higher anyway.....so the OPK "sees" your normally higher LH level as the LH surge, when its not a "surge" at all.

I honestly wouldn't hold too much with OPKs because they don't show ovulation.....only having a progesterone blood test at 7dpo and/or follicle tracking scans can you confirm that ovulation has happened and egg released.

Once an egg is released it can survive for about 12-24 hours whereas sperm can live for around 3-5 days inside us. If you did only ovulate on cd19 then you'd not release the egg until around cd20/21.

It's not possible to ovulate more than once in any one cycle....once you've ovulated then if were to release more than one egg in a single cycle then they would be released within one 24 hour period....you couldn't have definite +ve OPK on cd15 and ovulate and release egg on cd16/17 and then get definite +ve OPK on cd18/19 and ovulate & release another egg on cd20/21. Once you've ovulated, the release of progesterone prevents further ovulation from happening (that's why progesterone is used in the contraceptive pill).

I'd be more inclined to think you ovulated earlier in cycle but if you have PCOS, this is causing inaccurate and unreliable results on the OPKs......

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## mommygirl10 (Oct 25, 2008)

thanks so much natasha and bubkin
i don't think the opk i did on cd15 was positive after seeing how bright these ones are.  i did one just now - 2pm and its still brighter than the control line.  i have also been having very strong ovary pains all day now.  due to start gonal F next cycle with iui and would love for this to be the last stop on the road to having a new baby.....
well i will keep you updated, although i doubt it will work because my lutual phase seems way to short, 
thanks again
mommygirl....


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

It's best to use OPKs from around 12pm - 8pm anyway as you often get LH surge in morning and it takes a few hours for it to synthesise and show up in your pee....so if you tested at 2pm and still showing definite stronger line than the control then does sound like you're due to ovulate in next 36 hrs or so.

But....so you have PCOS ?

It's a bit of a myth that luteal phase is always 14 days....it can be anywhere between 10 - 17/18 days and still be classed as normal...only if under 10 days will it be possibly seen as having LPD (luteal phase defect).  Do you know if you ovulated this late when you had a 27 day cycle previously ?  If you're ovulating later this time perhaps your cycle will be a little longer than 27 days.....

Only way to be sure you've ovulated with good progesterone level is by getting a progesterone test done 7dpo...is that possible for you to get one done by your GP....if you ovulate cd20 then try getting tested cd27 (they normally test cd21 but this assumes ovulation cd14 as progesterone peaks at 7dpo)

Fingers crossed you don't have to start IUI for a good reason  
Natasha


----------



## mommygirl10 (Oct 25, 2008)

ladies i do not have pcos that i know of.  i do not live in the uk and have no testing done.  
please could you let me know what you think of this......
yesterday afternoon, this morning at 9am and at 2pm i had very strong positives on instalert opks.  
however..........
i tested again now at 5pm and it has faded significantly ??  still there but not nearly as dark !!! 
do you think i ovulated between 2pm and 5pm?
my dh and i have not dtd for 4 days now and can only do it when his flight lands this evening !!!!  probs only get home at 11pm !!!
do i still have a chance to conceive if the opk is negative already but has only been negative for 9 hours at the maximum bearing in mind that i may have ovulated earlier as does'n't it take a while to register in your urine?  how depressing, i truely can't bear this stress.  my dh just asked me if i thought he was a tap (ie just turn it on when i need it   
sigh sigh sigh sigh
looks like no baby this month, not even the remotest hope of one...........


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi,
I think OPK's tell you that you will ov in 24-36 hrs.  The LH surge PEAK comes 24-36hrs (different for each woman) before you ov, so you may still have time.  Also, spermies can survive for up to 5 days in little crevices in the cervix and near the fallopian tube, where they 'rest' and provide a steady supply in case an eggy appears, so don't dispair!  

PoD


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

As mentioned in my previous post......OPKs only detect the LH surge and not ovulation......you'd normally ovulate around 36hrs after the +ve OPK and an egg can survive around 12-24 hours whereas sperm can live for approx 3-5 days in the fallopian tubes so I'm sure you'll be fine.

I'm really surprised you've never had any hormone blood tests......have you not had your FSH and LH tested as in the UK these are very standard blood tests given at very beginning (and regularly throughout) having fertility treatment.

Whereabouts do you live ?  How old are you and how long have you been ttc ?  Sorry for the questions, just being nosey 

Good luck
Natasha


----------

